# Other Pets > Dogs >  issues with fleas and snakes

## norcal707

so my husky has a issues with fleas around the house and due to my love of snakes, (I have them around the house) I am having a issue finding a pest control company to come and take care of the fleas due to me not being able to move all my snakes out of the house for them to come in and treat. has anyone had this issue and found anything that will work? flea baths and flea treatment doesn't work and there back on her in 2 days.

----------


## bcr229

Seresto flea collars are expensive but they work.  I have two GSD's, one has the very long/thick coat, and after a week of wearing the collar both dogs were flea-free.  During that week I gave each dog a daily dose of Capstar for relief.

----------


## norcal707

I'll have to give that a try. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

----------


## L.West

I give my dogs a monthly medication to prevent fleas and have never had a single flea on them or in my house.  

Trifexis is a good one.  It treats for fleas, heartworm prevention, ticks and prevents many parasitic worm infestations.

Just a thought.  Although, now that they are in your house I think you will need to address that problem before this treatment will work to keep you flea free.

----------


## Ba11er

getting rid of fleas is more than getting them off your dogs, they will still be able to bite you too. The dogs is a good start though.

----------


## redshepherd

I use frontline flea prevention, but you need to apply a new vial every couple months or so. Once you apply it on your dog, your dog becomes a walking flea killer, since all fleas like to jump on dogs. It only takes a couple weeks before they're all gone from your house. 

I've never had a flea issue due to treatments like this (frontline, revolution, advantage). I just re-apply every couple months whenever I see them acting itchy again.

----------


## norcal707

ive used the frontline I believe where you just spot it on there back and tail every month but they come back very quickly.

----------


## BeelzeBall.

Frontline always worked for my dog except for this last time i used it on him. K9 Advantix didn't work the time i tried it so...

----------


## predatorkeeper87

above mentioned are all fantastic.  I highly recommend using those sticky light traps as well if you can find them.  between any of the medications/collars suggested and those you'll be flea-free much faster.

----------


## predatorkeeper87

> Frontline always worked for my dog except for this last time i used it on him. K9 Advantix didn't work the time i tried it so...


fleas I'd imagine are the same as ticks-they develop huge immunities to the medications and poisons used.  The ticks alone in my area can take all of the popular brands to the face and keep on biting, its bad.

----------


## ShaneSilva

I like trifexis because it will sterilize any flee that bites the dog so they can't reproduce.

----------


## DLena

I use Trifexis for my two collies, one pill monthly, year round. It works great. 
If you do end up having to treat your whole house, you absolutely need to bin up all your snakes for a few days and get them out of there. The fumes and residue could be toxic to them. That would also entail total scrub outs of your cages.

----------


## HeidiHudson

Well, there are many pest control companies are available like California Rodent control, Positive Pest Management, Empire pest control and many more are available on the net. Well, there are many pest control companies are available like California Rodent control, Positive Pest Management, Empire pest control and many more are available on the internet. Like, last week my neighbor was also dealing with situation, that the fleas were creating painful rashes, and the rushes were becoming infected them. Then they had immediately called up their local Flea exterminator NYC services who had quickly eliminated all the fleas with a quality and warranted extermination work.

----------

